# موقع لكسر البروكسي وفتح المواقع المحجوبة



## الباشق (14 أغسطس 2007)

هل المنتدى محجوب في منطقتك ولا تستطيع الدخول ؟؟

اولا ادخل على موقع Google  واكتب العبارة التالية   unblocking websites   وسوف تجد مئات الموقع التي تخترق البروكسي و تدخل الى جميع الواقع المحجوبة 


ارجو الافادة للجميع


----------



## koko2010 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لكسر البروكسي وفتح المواقع المحجوبة*

*انا عيز برنامج جافيك*


----------



## koko2010 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لكسر البروكسي وفتح المواقع المحجوبة*

*:yahoo:*


----------



## koko2010 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لكسر البروكسي وفتح المواقع المحجوبة*

*جرافيك*


----------



## kamal_john (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لكسر البروكسي وفتح المواقع المحجوبة*


----------

